# To lie beside the sick and afflicted



## L1n3arA

Hi everyone, 
Just wondering if someone could help me find a way to say in Latin, "To lie beside the sick" (or needy, afflicted, wounded etc.) What would be the best way to communicate that in a phrase or a name? Thanks if anyone can help me!


----------



## Cagey

Greetings L1n3arA, and welcome to the forum.

Would you say a little more about what you have in mind, and in what context you intend to use it?

Is this a statement of purpose, for instance, or a goal?  If so, is it addressed to a single person or a group?  By "lie beside", do you mean, "to literally place one's body beside", or something more metaphoric, like "identify with, feel sympathy for"?

Words that carry a certain feeling in English may have a quite different effect in Latin, and sometimes Latin has to be precise where English may be suggestive.  We can help you best if we know the underlying thought that you want to express.

Note: We do enjoy the challenge of this kind of request, so I hope you will explain a little bit about how you mean to use the saying.


----------



## L1n3arA

I am trying write a phrase or even condense into a name something which reflects more of a metaphorical meaning than anything. A literal translation would not be the goal here. To make things a little easier, I would like to know what titles there are for people which could be considered "care-takers" or any name which implies someone who takes care of the sick; but not so generalized as say the word... "doctor" 

Pretty much, I'm just looking for a fancy or flowery way of expressing that in Latin.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cagey

I don't know many titles, or medical terms, so I hope others will also contribute.  

Some suggestions:_Consolator aegrorum infirmorumque_.  "Consoler of the sick and weak (infirm).

Or, in the from of an injunction: _Sis solacio aegris infirmisque._ "May you be a solace to the sick and infirm." (For plural "you" _sitis._)

Or the imperative:  _Adside aegris infirmisque._   "Sit at the bedside of [give attention or comfort to] the sick and the infirm." (For plural "you": _adsidete._)​Are any of these close to what you have in mind?


----------



## L1n3arA

Sounds like a great translation to me! Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Joca

You could also say:

Custodi aegros miserosque. (imperative sing)
Custodite aegros miserosque. (plural)

Custodio means to watch over, to guard.


----------

